# FTP ports help on permissions



## rowinms (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbie in Freebsd. I just setup a webserver, it looks fine, until the ftp visuals were shown. everytime a user FTPs to the server, it goes to /, how can I limit such user to FTP in the server and only see /home/usr or /home/usr/public_html , I only use the ftp from bsd (not pftpd and like so). thanks.


----------



## lbl (Jan 13, 2009)

```
$ man ftpchroot
```

basicly its just: 
	
	



```
$echo "lbl" >> /etc/ftpchroot
```
 to chroot my user.

/lbl


----------

